# When did Nickleback start using 7 strings??



## codycarter (Oct 16, 2013)

Not to bash them, but they kind of really suck. What could they possibly need a low b/high a for?







Chad Kroeger | Electric Guitar Pickups & Accessories - EMG Pickups


----------



## darren (Oct 16, 2013)

They've been using them on and off for a few years for particular songs. They do write some kinda heavy riffs from time to time. You just hear their more radio-friendly stuff more often.


----------



## ridner (Oct 16, 2013)

well, I'll be damned


----------



## Cynic (Oct 16, 2013)

Nickelback actually aren't too bad, man. The only thing that really ruins it for me is Chad Kroeger.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Oct 16, 2013)

I've got no love for Nickleback, but when did skill become a prerequisite for playing a guitar with more than 6 strings?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Oct 16, 2013)

Dont like them at all! Just not my thing. But i like that 7 explorer he has!


----------



## Rick (Oct 16, 2013)

InfinityCollision said:


> I've got no love for Nickleback, but when did skill become a prerequisite for playing a guitar with more than 6 strings?


----------



## Jlang (Oct 16, 2013)

Seconded with darren, not a fan of nickelback, but they have some chops and they perfected their live act in clubs for YEARS before they made it big. Each to their own but they really don't deserve the HUGE amount of hate they get.

Also cynic, thats a rad tune.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Oct 16, 2013)

codycarter said:


> Not to bash them, but they kind of really suck. What could they possibly need a low b/high a for?



Because 7s are f-ing awesome


----------



## MBMoreno (Oct 16, 2013)

I actually like some Nickelback


----------



## codycarter (Oct 16, 2013)

InfinityCollision said:


> I've got no love. for Nickleback, but when did skill become a prerequisite for playing a guitar with more than 6 strings?



Never said skill had anything to do with it, I just generally don't like their style, which brings me to say they suck. They could be the mist talented musicians in the world, but if I don't like them I'm going to say they suck 

I suck pretty hard at playing and I have two 8 strings. Skill =/= number of strings


----------



## Asrial (Oct 16, 2013)

If you can surpass the run-to-the-mill lyrical content, Chad and the rest of the band can actually write some fairly passable hard rock. Not really deep material, just some happy, slightly badass music that can lie in the background.

Now, onto topic: This reminds me a lot about the arguments on youtube against Dino Casarez using an eight-string, just because Tosin Abasi needed the massive range.


----------



## Valnob (Oct 16, 2013)

Matt heafy has the same custom gibby explorer 7 I think.


----------



## codycarter (Oct 16, 2013)

I've just never heard of them using 7 and can't really see any situation that they would _need or use_ 7 strings


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 16, 2013)

Because they can afford it.


----------



## Dan (Oct 16, 2013)

Understandable seeing some of you guys hating on Nickelback and their bad music; after all you also sell out arena tours and get billboard chart singles all the time too don't you? 



Give the guys their due, they can write catchy songs and when you actually take the time to listen to their music there are some really neat hooks. Nothing wrong with using a 7 string in my book!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Oct 16, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Because they can afford it.



Yep. 

I first saw that 7 string Explorer in their rig rundown fairly recently, and I honestly thought it was pretty cool that 7's were getting more use in mainstream stuff, which means less hate on people like us. That is, unless 7+ string players begin being roped into the same group as Nickelback  

This may come as a surprise to some, but one of their guitarists is also using an Axe-FX II. For effects only, IIRC, but still. Imagine that, a 7 string goes into an Axe-FX and the result isn't djent


----------



## jwade (Oct 16, 2013)

Not to 'defend' Nickelback, but keep in mind that Dimebag Darrel was a fan of, and friends with the guys. The guys are pretty talented musicians, whether you enjoy their very specifically-aimed-at-pop-radio output. It's hard to make money doing music these days and they found a niche. Good on them, I say.


----------



## lucasreis (Oct 16, 2013)

They have songs in B like "Where do I Hide" and a song from the last record called "This Means War" is actually tuned to Bb, I don't remember if that particular song is played in a 7 or a drop tuned 6, but it rocks.



And I like Nickelback actually, they have some killer riffs and a bad ass tone 

ps: also, I have the same opinion that no one needs to be ....ing Steve Vai to play a 7. Do you need to be a shredder to play a 6? No, the same applies to 7's and ERG's.


----------



## pushpull7 (Oct 16, 2013)

I liked their earlier stuff. But yeah, I never saw them use 7string before that photo.


----------



## shawnperolis (Oct 16, 2013)

Nickelback invented the 7 string guitar.


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 16, 2013)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Imagine that, a 7 string goes into an Axe-FX and the result isn't djent


Haha, good call.


----------



## Valnob (Oct 16, 2013)

Just watched their rig rundown. They play a song tuned in A# standard and Chad kroeger plays a 7 string and the other player a 6 string.


----------



## s4tch (Oct 16, 2013)

lucasreis said:


> ...they have some killer riffs and a bad ass tone



This. Their records sound HUGE in my car, and it's not just pure loudness. I built a pretty strong audio system there, and I often realise how bad my favorite bands sound... Nickelback's producing work is right up with the best, and their music is girlfriend-proof, too. She won't enjoy Morbid Angel or Meathook Seed too much, but she's OK with Nickelback, which is still a lot better than anything Hungarian radio stations play.


----------



## darren (Oct 16, 2013)

Say what you want about their music, but their records are impeccably produced, engineered and mastered. They just sound MASSIVE.


----------



## Jake (Oct 16, 2013)

Despite all the hate Nickelback puts on an amazing live show. Crushing tone, and they're all good musicians, I feel like 90% of the hate is just people who have only heard the radio hits. 

OT Chad used a 7 string every time i've seen them live. that's 4 times going back to like 2008, they have songs in b, Bb, and A# not just soft, radio songs people


----------



## UltraParanoia (Oct 16, 2013)

Just going to put it out there. Apart from their radio stuff that everyone is flooded with, their albums are actually pretty heavy. They are great writers!


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 16, 2013)

I saw them live in 2006 as a pure fluke, and they were already a completely waterproof live act. Metronome-tight and the vocals were spot-on the entire show, it sounded like a record. And Chad was a very entertaining front man. I have nothing but respect for them since then. Yeah they have some lacking songs, at least lyrically. So do you, so just get off your high horses 

Oh and don't get me started on the production... shit, the last two albums are the hugest sounding rock albums I've ever heard. Randy Staub! 

- edit - Btw, 7-string PRS spotted. And all 7 strings used, too.


----------



## Pezshreds (Oct 16, 2013)

They have such a huge bass tone on their records


----------



## potatohead (Oct 16, 2013)

I am utterly shocked this thread turned out like this


----------



## Lifestalker (Oct 16, 2013)

Music is music. You either like it or you don't. No one sucks. I have respect for every musician or instrumentalist, whether they are a beginner or seasoned professional, etc. Everyone has to start somewhere.

I'm no fan of Nickelback and I still don't understand the amount of hate towards them.


----------



## Edoris (Oct 16, 2013)

Personally i quite like a lot of Nickelback, especially their Silver Side Up and All The Right Reasons albums. Since then they've kinda gone more and more pop rock but still have some good ol' fashioned rock songs 

Never would have guessed they'd use 7 strings haha


----------



## Rick (Oct 16, 2013)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Imagine that, a 7 string goes into an Axe-FX and the result isn't djent



You speak heresy.

I'm glad this hasn't turned into a shitfest like I expected.


----------



## op1e (Oct 16, 2013)

Because Avril told Chad he needed at least 7 to come and play...


----------



## op1e (Oct 16, 2013)

Double entendre dick joke = 4x word score bonus. \\\\


----------



## MoshJosh (Oct 16, 2013)

Cant play 7's anymore or people might say things like "do you know any nickleback?" or "man you must love nickleback" haha


----------



## technomancer (Oct 16, 2013)

They've been using these for quite a while... there were several discussions about it on here when Gibson came out with the seven string Explorers.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...back-7-string-explorer.html?highlight=Kroeger

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...s-prs-gibson-7-strings.html?highlight=Kroeger

Cody: you might want to check the attitude as you're pretty much genre trolling which will get you banned


----------



## Jake (Oct 16, 2013)

technomancer said:


> They've been using these for quite a while... there were several discussions about it on here when Gibson came out with the seven string Explorers.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...back-7-string-explorer.html?highlight=Kroeger
> 
> ...


 Yeah in 2009 when I saw them he definitely had the explorer. Didn't realize that PRS was a 7 either but he had that the last time they rolled into Hershey as well too. 

Still like Nickelback regardless of what most people think


----------



## Rick (Oct 16, 2013)

MoshJosh said:


> Cant play 7's anymore or people might say things like "do you know any nickleback?" or "man you must love nickleback" haha



I hope I'm not labeled as a Nickelback clone.


----------



## AntiChrister (Oct 16, 2013)

No, Robert Percy did


----------



## Mayhew (Oct 16, 2013)

Who inspired you to play Sevens? Nickelback.


----------



## Scotty1073 (Oct 16, 2013)

Say what you will about their catalog of material/lyrical content/vibe/etc.. their records are devastatingly HUGE sounding, plain and simple.


----------



## will_shred (Oct 16, 2013)

I dunno guys. There's just something about the riffing style, and chads vocals, that just irritates me to no end. 

Just my opinion though


----------



## Duosphere (Oct 16, 2013)

Did somebody say Nickelback?
I guess we're out of good subjects here  (flame on).

They just played on Rock In Rio, songs sounded the same, extremely boring pop melodies and his voice was annoying, I guess they chose only their bad songs to play


----------



## codycarter (Oct 16, 2013)

technomancer said:


> They've been using these for quite a while... there were several discussions about it on here when Gibson came out with the seven string Explorers.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...back-7-string-explorer.html?highlight=Kroeger
> 
> ...



I guess I shouldn't have included my opinion on them in the initial post. None the less I mean no harm and didn't mean to bash, but I stand by what I said and my opinion from both post


----------



## Xaios (Oct 16, 2013)

Well, 7 strings are ruined. Time to move down to 5 stri...









...



*F**U**CK!*















































(Kidding. )

While I can't claim to have really liked anything from their past few years, their earlier records had some damn solid tuneage:


----------



## Rick (Oct 16, 2013)

Leader of Men is ....ing awesome.


----------



## JEngelking (Oct 16, 2013)

ITT: People being refreshingly open-minded.


----------



## Ultraussie (Oct 17, 2013)

I think it's cool that more mainstream acts are using 7's.
I use my Shecter 7 string as my main guitar in almost all musical situations (Drop A tuning so I treat it like a standard normal tuned guitar with an extra low string) because quite frankly its the only guitar I have that hasnt been rusted to shit and needs money spent on repairs yet, and I get all these funny looks and people being confused by the presence of an extra string.
Maybye in like 10 years time Avril Lavinge will have a djenty lead single lol


----------



## ramses (Oct 17, 2013)

Wait! ... does this mean that now I have to sell my 7's and buy an 8 string guitar??





Seriously though, I hope more mainstream bands start using 7 string guitars. I'm tired of guitarists giving me weird looks just because I have an extra string.


----------



## Duosphere (Oct 17, 2013)

ramses said:


> I'm tired of guitarists giving me weird looks just because I have an extra string.



They're not guitarists, they're just dumb people, musicians don't care about the number of strings, styles, clothes and hair, they care about music 
Oops I misunderstood guitarists and musicians


----------



## -42- (Oct 17, 2013)

Dan said:


> Understandable seeing some of you guys hating on Nickelback and their bad music; after all you also sell out arena tours and get billboard chart singles all the time too don't you?


Savvy management and relentless marketing a good band do not make.


----------



## Malkav (Oct 17, 2013)

Not a fan, agree that the production is amazing though!

Also Daniel Adair and Dave Martone have both been in Nickelback as session players, I think Daniel Adair may still be but I'm too lazy to google it, anyway they're both absolutely jaw dropping players and I highly recommend checking them out whenever you have a chance.


----------



## Kaickul (Oct 17, 2013)

He just uses it for show.


----------



## Nlelith (Oct 17, 2013)

I wasn't surprised that Matthew Bellamy from Muse is using 7 strings for some songs. But Nickelback? Hmmm, never would thought that, even though I've listened some of their stuff and liked it.


----------



## slapnutz (Oct 17, 2013)

Not a fan but dont "hate", its a waste to hate when its easier to find other stuff you can like.

However I too agree their crunch tone is huge... just think back to that Metallica Sad But True cover... and that was live and still sounded awesome.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Oct 17, 2013)

Not really a Nickelback fan but I have had a positive picture of them ever since I heard couple of their songs in Flatout 2. I actually feel really sad how much shit they get just because it seems somehow trendy to hate them.


----------



## 7soundz (Oct 17, 2013)

I think most people who say they "hate" Nickelback are simply following negative popular opinions. Their radio friendly songs sell and while they may be on the softer and more emotional side, they have other songs on their albums that are pretty heavy.

If you don't like their music thats fine but words such as "HATE" is really not necessary. They do what they love and thats what music is all about...

Back on topic.....Seeing Chad with a 7 string was quite a surprise. Wonder which songs they use it for..


----------



## technomancer (Oct 17, 2013)

codycarter said:


> I guess I shouldn't have included my opinion on them in the initial post. None the less I mean no harm and didn't mean to bash, but I stand by what I said and my opinion from both post



As somebody else explained it's how you present it. You can not like them, you can even say you hate them... but that doesn't mean they suck  

Actually the hate for pop rock on here is kind of funny as it reminds me of the knee jerk hate I see for metal on some other forums (though I admit the lack of immediate shit storm I was expecting is refreshing)


----------



## canuck brian (Oct 17, 2013)

I really don't get the "why are they using 7's if they don't need them" argument. WHY DO YOU CARE? They're musicians using different instruments. 

I posted about this once before regarding Suicide Silence and 8 strings too years ago, but it seems the argument won't go away.

Jason Newsted frequently used 6 string basses in Metallica, especially during the Black Album tours playing Sad But True, which is in drop D. Obviously he's a retard.

Chris Broderick used his Ibanez LACS 7 for a LOT of Megadeth shows...but clearly didn't need it. I saw them a few times where he had his purple 7 LACS and his trans white 6 LACS both seeing equal duty. Since Dave basically made him emulate previous solos without changing them, he sure didn't hit that low B. Ever. Another retard.


----------



## Lava Joe (Oct 17, 2013)

I don't know, but I do know that they use an 80 gauge string on their SIX STRINGS---WHY?! It's not meant to do that!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 17, 2013)

Lava Joe said:


> I don't know, but I do know that they use an 80 gauge string on their SIX STRINGS---WHY?! It's not meant to do that!



If the necks don't break, then apparently it works.


----------



## silent suicide (Oct 17, 2013)

I prefer hearing a Nickleback song on the radio then the hiphop/pop crap that has been coming out for the past I don't know how much years.


----------



## Basti (Oct 17, 2013)

They're not BAD as much as painfully unoriginal and middle-of-the-road. I wouldn't hate them as much as credit their success to a great set of skills in the promotion and marketing department. They must've worked hard and I respect that, but respectfully decline their music.

As for seven strings, they're used in tons of different ways. I happen to be more partial to insane fretboard wankery than chords.


----------



## codycarter (Oct 17, 2013)

canuck brian said:


> I really don't get the "why are they using 7's if they don't need them" argument. WHY DO YOU CARE? They're musicians using different instruments.



My god, everything I have said has been taken out of context 

I do care actually, I WANT TO KNOW what songs they use 7 strings in so i can listed to them. It's not every day that I hear of non metal bands using extended range guitars, its interesting to me and gives me inspiration *even if I don't like the band* its worth a listen


It's funny, I posted this expecting to see a bunch of ignorant hate for the band, but I'm the one getting the hate for saying the suck


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Oct 17, 2013)

Lava Joe said:


> I don't know, but I do know that they use an 80 gauge string on their SIX STRINGS---WHY?! It's not meant to do that!



I noticed that too...seems a little excessive considering they only tune down to A or A#...even on a Gibson scale.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 17, 2013)

Shaun Morgan from Seether also uses really thick strings (I think .15s or .16s) on a 25.5'' guitar and his tone is also pretty damn huge, so whatever works.


----------



## SavM (Oct 17, 2013)

I love me some Nickleback from time to time! Who doesn't?


----------



## Basti (Oct 17, 2013)

SavM said:


> I love me some Nickleback from time to time! Who doesn't?



You want a list?


----------



## sage (Oct 17, 2013)

Nickelback using 7s makes total sense. Back in the early 90's, Chad used to work with my friend Shayne, who played bass in our band. This was well before The State, but just after the Hesher EP. We hung out a bit at parties and stuff. He came out to one of our rehearsal to help us get some fatter sounds out of our gear. Even then, he was really good with that stuff, like, managed to get a decent metal tone out of my JC-120 and a Metal Zone good. Anyway, at that session, he played the riff that became the interlude section of "Hangnail" from Silver Side Up. It's at about 2:20  - That riff is played with the guitar in standard tuning, but with the bottom string dropped to a B. He was experimenting with and using dropped tunings and wicked big string gauges nearly 20 years ago, and using them in songs that they recorded and played live. In that particular song, tuning the lowest string to B while leaving the rest of the guitar in standard effectively gives the same range as a 7 string. 

At that same session, I taught him this eastern scale that ended up at about 2:30 of this song: 

I must have seen Nickelback at least 8 times before Silver Side Up, but never saw them after that. With the exception of one big show at the Plaza of Nations, these were all in rooms that held maybe 300 people, tops. Live, they were the tightest band in Vancouver by an extremely wide margin at a time when we had some duck-arse-tight bands roaming around, like Jar, Noise Therapy, Caustic Thought... They paid so much attention to gear and intonation that you'd think the club changed the sound system between bands. 

If anything, I'm surprised it took this long for Nickelback to adopt 7 strings for songs. Must have been a result of getting enough out of a down-tuned 6, which is honestly where I find myself most of the time. I love my 7 (loved my 8 even more), but for what I do and why I do it, I'm more visceral and dangerous with a six.


----------



## Forkface (Oct 17, 2013)

guys, let's not forget that Nickelback made the song that made every kid and their mother pick up a guitar and star jamming power chords...


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 17, 2013)

codycarter said:


> It's funny, I posted this expecting to see a bunch of ignorant hate for the band, but I'm the one getting the hate for saying the suck



I'll clear up some things for you: Saying something "sucks" is in fact bashing it and it's also a textbook example of "ignorant hate". You pretty much got yourself tangled up in your own fishing gear there, buddy.

On topic, cheers to *sage* for a very good read! I don't doubt the fact that Chad would be very knowledgeable about that stuff, since they've always sounded _sonically_ very good and like I said earlier, they're one of the tightest live acts I've seen.


----------



## Merge (Oct 17, 2013)

Malkav said:


> Not a fan, agree that the production is amazing though!
> 
> Also Daniel Adair and Dave Martone have both been in Nickelback as session players, I think Daniel Adair may still be but I'm too lazy to google it, anyway they're both absolutely jaw dropping players and I highly recommend checking them out whenever you have a chance.



Daniel Adair has been the drummer in Nickelback since 2005. He's an excellent drummer.


----------



## Jake (Oct 17, 2013)

Forkface said:


> guys, let's not forget that Nickelback made the song that made every kid and their mother pick up a guitar and star jamming power chords...



I'm in the crowd in that video at one point 

I just go see them every time they roll through town because I love how tight they are live. Plus it's normally free for me because of my work.


----------



## Rick (Oct 17, 2013)

JohnIce said:


> You pretty much got yourself tangled up in your own fishing gear there, buddy.



I hate when I do that.


----------



## lucasreis (Oct 17, 2013)

sage said:


> Nickelback using 7s makes total sense. Back in the early 90's, Chad used to work with my friend Shayne, who played bass in our band. This was well before The State, but just after the Hesher EP. We hung out a bit at parties and stuff. He came out to one of our rehearsal to help us get some fatter sounds out of our gear. Even then, he was really good with that stuff, like, managed to get a decent metal tone out of my JC-120 and a Metal Zone good. Anyway, at that session, he played the riff that became the interlude section of "Hangnail" from Silver Side Up. It's at about 2:20  - That riff is played with the guitar in standard tuning, but with the bottom string dropped to a B. He was experimenting with and using dropped tunings and wicked big string gauges nearly 20 years ago, and using them in songs that they recorded and played live. In that particular song, tuning the lowest string to B while leaving the rest of the guitar in standard effectively gives the same range as a 7 string.
> 
> At that same session, I taught him this eastern scale that ended up at about 2:30 of this song:
> 
> ...




Very informative post, it was fun to read it and understand some of their decisions. I remember listening to at least two songs on Silver Side Up that were tuned to B and I really like Too Bad, which is tuned to drop-C, such a good song, with a monster tone.


----------



## Tranquilliser (Oct 19, 2013)

Valnob said:


> Matt heafy has the same custom gibby explorer 7 I think.



Gibson first made Matt Heafy a white Explorer in the late Shogun-era of Trivium's life, and then they made a production model which was black.

Now they make a sig LP and LP7 for Heafy. They're all sweet sounding guitars, but I'm just not a huge fan of the way Gibsons play or feel. They sound awesome though.


Also: Nickelback kick ass and I don't really understand why lots of people seem to hate them.


----------



## haffner1 (Oct 19, 2013)

I give them props for their success, although I don't really care for most of their stuff, and particularly Chad's voice. One real turn off for me was an old GP article from about 10 years ago where he talked about his recording process where he would go through a song and record each chord separately and tune each one so he could play it in the open position. No wonder everything sounded peaked out with no dynamics.


----------



## Lava Joe (Oct 19, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If the necks don't break, then apparently it works.





sniperfreak223 said:


> I noticed that too...seems a little excessive considering they only tune down to A or A#...even on a Gibson scale.



No, I agree.

Fk the truss rod, right?!?!

And yes for drop A, that is INSANE LOL.


----------



## rjnix_0329 (Oct 19, 2013)

darren said:


> Say what you want about their music, but their records are impeccably produced, engineered and mastered. They just sound MASSIVE.



I remember Devin Townsend said one time that the production from Dark Horse was a huge inspiration on his Addicted production. I can kinda see what he means, they both sound huge and thick.


----------



## Kullerbytta (Oct 19, 2013)

I never really understood the excessive amount of hate they've received... For me it's hard to believe that actual musicians would 'hate' them for making 'crap' music because I want to believe that people actually playing instruments -and recording- themselves aren't that close minded. 
For instance: I don't hate Bieber either. But I don't give a damn about his music  

I never really cared for Nickelback, but I remember seeing a clip of them covering 'Sad But True' and I remember them doing it really well. Phat tone and tight cover overall. Before that I wasn't really sure what to make of them, but that cover made me realize that they could sound huge and heavy as tits if they wanted to. 

I do, however, get the feeling that they're making sellout music just to make a living  either that or they actually enjoy making softer stuff.


----------



## Don Vito (Oct 19, 2013)

Cynic said:


> Nickelback actually aren't too bad, man. The only thing that really ruins it for me is Chad Kroeger.



huh, I actually kind of liked that


----------



## Metal-Box (Oct 19, 2013)

Who cares? The 7 strings that Nickelback uses are just more 7 string guitars being made, which will hopefully help keep sevens and ERGs continually being produced.

Also, Nickelback is not a bad rock n' roll band.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 19, 2013)

I'd rather listen to Nickelback than bands like Avenged Sevenfold, to be honest. I'll take Chad's vocals over M. Shadow's cheese grater voice. Plus, Nickelback has some pretty damn heavy songs that a lot of people don't know about.


----------



## Lava Joe (Oct 20, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'd rather listen to Nickelback than bands like Avenged Sevenfold, to be honest. I'll take Chad's vocals over M. Shadow's cheese grater voice. Plus, Nickelback has some pretty damn heavy songs that a lot of people don't know about.



LOL CHEESE GRATER HAHA.

I have never even thought about that, but that actually makes perfect sense.

OMG, please make a meme for this in the same style of Skrillex mop, but do that for M Shadow & and a cheese grater, please!


----------



## Herrick (Oct 20, 2013)

I neither like them nor hate them. I'm just not a fan of modern radio hard rock. Also, I don't like the singer's voice. He's not a bad singer...I just don't care for his voice. 

As for why they would need 7-strings...probably the same reason(s) anyone else needs one. Whether or not they suck is irrelevant.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Oct 20, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'd rather listen to Nickelback than bands like Avenged Sevenfold, to be honest. I'll take Chad's vocals over M. Shadow's cheese grater voice. Plus, Nickelback has some pretty damn heavy songs that a lot of people don't know about.



Exactly. I don't care for either vocalist, tbh, but the "hidden" songs that have been posted in this thread aren't even bad  I could see myself jamming to this more than A7X, though I wasn't a fan of them in the first place haha


----------



## Jake (Oct 20, 2013)

They actually have some very fun songs to play along to. The Long Road is pretty much all drop C, All the Right Reasons has a few in drop C and one in drop B. 

I enjoy jamming to them every once in awhile


----------



## wrongnote85 (Oct 20, 2013)

their drummer is a badass.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 20, 2013)

Lava Joe said:


> I don't know, but I do know that they use an 80 gauge string on their SIX STRINGS---WHY?! It's not meant to do that!



I love watching guys freak out over heavy string gauges... Jazz guys have been using 70s and 80s for A forever with no problem at all.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 20, 2013)

The Nickleback hate always makes me laugh 

They are incredible band live and the posts about how good the production is, specially on Dark Horse, is no lie. 

Jerry Cantrell loves em and if someone as fcuking cool and awesome as Jerry "gets it" with Nickleback then good enough reason for me to think them worthy of a lot more respect than they get


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2013)

It's "cool" to hate on successful bands, I've never been interested in being "cool" so I don't give a shit.


----------



## Danukenator (Oct 20, 2013)

Hell, listening to some of the songs in this thread, I can dig them. I like just about everything. I like my shred (Racer X, Batio), death metal (Morbid Angel, Death) classic metal stuff (Maiden) and on and on. Some times music like this is just what I'm looking for. Well produced, modern rock that's easy on the ears.

EDIT: Da fuk happened in this thread? I'm really proud of everybody!


----------



## mongey (Oct 20, 2013)

not my cup of tea but you gotta give it to any band making music and money as long as they have. I never understood why every one bags on them so much 

as for why play 7's. why not ? just cause you have a low B string doesnt mean every song needs to be in a mode of B .


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 20, 2013)

Since there's too much positivity here, I'll add some negativity...

I thought Dark Horse sucked.


----------



## KJGaruda (Oct 20, 2013)

I read through all the pages of this thread. I'm enjoying the open-mindedness here! 

I remember way back when Myspace was big, during their Fight For All The Wrong Reasons album, I was on a friend's profile and they had a Nickleback song as their main song. I found myself nodding my head to the riffage and I hadn't known who it was until it ended and I went to look for it in their player. I think it was that song 'Side of A Bullet.' After that, I went and listened to their back catalog and found some damn solid songs. They probably get so much hate due to their radio friendly songs, but when you think about it, what band doesn't?

They aren't on my iPod or my PC, but I certainly don't mind them. And I've never heard of a bad show from them.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 21, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Since there's too much positivity here, I'll add some negativity...
> 
> I thought Dark Horse sucked.





This thread is becoming very un-ss.org what with the unexpected love for Sticklebrick! LOL!! (I am joking of course kids)


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 21, 2013)

Louis Cypher said:


> This thread is becoming very un-ss.org what with the unexpected love for Sticklebrick! LOL!! (I am joking of course kids)



I actually find SS.org to be pretty muscially perverse compared to most metal forums  Hell, a large portion of the metal community already think we're pussies for using ERG's, might as well retort by saying we like Nickelback


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 21, 2013)

JohnIce said:


> I actually find SS.org to be pretty muscially perverse compared to most metal forums  Hell, a large portion of the metal community already think we're pussies for using ERG's, might as well retort by saying we like Nickelback



Your right, this place is actually pretty wrong for what should by all its definitions be a metal only forum, I mean this Nickleback love, the ERGs and that Katy Perry Appreciation thread that went down a storm on here really sticks one is the ar$e of all of the other metal forums!! LOL!


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 21, 2013)

Btw, on the subject of being a great live band and great covers, this one is pretty impressive to me:



Super tight, great tone from all instruments and spot-on vocals, and yet it's not even a song they play regularly.


----------



## TIMEwaveXERO (Oct 21, 2013)

Look who that lucky bloke got to marry..


----------



## Sithman55 (Oct 22, 2013)

maybe they try to suck less with them


----------



## Majkel (Oct 22, 2013)

Danukenator said:


> Da fuk happened in this thread? I'm really proud of everybody!



Don't you guys remember this thread about Justin Timberlake? This place never ceases to surprise!


----------

